# How can I control Internet speed from DSL router?



## 7mm (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hi there, I have a ZXDSL 531B router from ZTE. I'm a network newbie here. Now here's the setup for the DSL router with 4 LAN ports, which all are connected to different PCs. And this happens to be the ONLY source of internet to all of us. Here's my needs, I want to control EACH LAN port speed, as it can be shared equally & not one stealing most / all bandwidth & rest left begging  . Every computer uses Windows 7. Please help!*


----------



## 7mm (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ohh no, looks like I asked one of the toughest question in Networking section! Please, anyone can help me here?*


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

You cant. It doesn't support bandwidth shaping. You would need a more expensive router or a router that supports DD-WRT firmware


----------



## 7mm (Jan 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> You cant. It doesn't support bandwidth shaping. You would need a more expensive router or a router that supports DD-WRT firmware



*Thank you "Jetster" for your reply  . One more thing, How can I recognize this DD-WRT based device?*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

you know you dont need to have your stuff in bold. dd-wrt.com will have database of supported routers...


----------



## 7mm (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanx "eidairaman1" for the tip on WRT device. Like to ask you a question here, Is every Cisco Linksys router supports WRT OR just selected / more expensive ones?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

my only conclusion is they are easily hackable, but bear in mind they are expanding the list of supported routers... Yours does look like a Trendnet Router...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## 7mm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thank you "Jetster" for the very informative link.*


----------

